# Couple of recent builds



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't shared anything on here in a while, so here it goes.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

is that middle red one a dragon scale? it looks great


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes it is. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice. Nice coordinating colors on the wraps and handles. 

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks John.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

did you finish the ccp


----------

